# rather embarrassing, but....



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi. 

I was wondering if you could offer any advice on haemorrhoids? I have an appointment with my gp on Monday but am really struggling. I am constipated and I'm on ferrous sulphate, which I know doesn't help!! I have plenty of veg/fruit (I am a vegetarian) and I have prune juice twice a day (which may I add...I VILE!!). I am using Anusol cream which really isnt helping.  Is  there anything else I can do to ease the symptoms? 

Also, Ive developed two rather ugly varicose veins!! One on the back of my right knee and the other in my lady garden region   I wear compression stockings and don't cross my legs and try to keep active. Is there anything else I can do? 

Sorry for waffling!!! And thank you for any advice!!

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You sound to be doing everything you can for both things! Your gp will be able to look and see if you need further referrals for either thing, but I can't think of anything more to advise you at the moment!

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ask Gp fit proctesydl for haemarroids. Much better than anusol. Also lactulose if you are constipated. 

Other than that you doing everything u can xxx

Kaz xxx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks very much for the advice ladies. I'll ask for that when I go on Monday. 

Xxchickingxxx


----------

